# OSOK Trucha review.



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

So this evening was excellent. I made a wonderful steak dinner with mashed potatoes and french style green beans. What was dessert? OSOK.

The packaging for these is very unique. My wife decided that she wanted to keep the decorative wrapper.

The shape of this cigar made the experience really awesome as well. 6.5x50 Perfecto.

Alright, so I lit it up. I was handsomely greeted with a brass knuckled punch of spice and cedar. What was strange is how mellow the retro-hale was during this period. It was very smooth and the spice didn't really come through there, but I could taste it. It burned well, the construction on this is impeccable. 

One of my favorite parts of this was when the burn finally made it over the "hump" and started burning at full width. The flavor barrage really unfolded from there! It was building into something leathery, spicy and strong! 

As it reached the end of the first third, I did experience some issues, uneven burn and it was trying to go out. So, sorry, you lose a point Mr. Booth. 

I fixed the issues and was happy to see it continue in a normal fashion.

Unfortunately, after the 2nd 3rd was on its way out, the cigar just became kinda plain, still good, but plain. No more spice, no more leather, just tobacco with a hint of cedar.

The price point for these bad boys is a little high, and the experience says that I will always have a few on hand, but probably never a box. 

Room 101 has a tendency, with me at least, to really build up your expectations through the first half of their cigars and then you're left hanging a bit. Not a huge flaw, I will still smoke their cigars, but as I said, probably never have any boxes.

Overall rating: 8/10


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for the review. I wasnt even aware they had any other sizes besides the chingon! now just to find one.....


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Was waiting on some word on how these were since I wasn't able to find them in this size.


----------



## jy617 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice review! That thing with this cigar is I read one review that says its awesome, then another that says its ok...I guess I'll just have to find one and try it myself to see.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> The price point for these bad boys is a little high, and the experience says that I will always have a few on hand, but probably never a box.


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

Picked up five of these at local B&M around $9 a stick. Have to say loved every minute of the first stick, big complex flavors. No burn issues at all for me.


----------

